

How a Tokyo Earthquake Could Devastate Wall Street & World Economy (1989) - panarky
http://www.scribd.com/doc/50839082/michael-lewis-japan-quake-1989

======
tansey
I could see how someone in June 1989 could think this. At that point, the
Nikkei was around 33,000-- nearly its all-time peak. Japan was a huge bubble
and people believed it was going to be the biggest economy in the world soon.
Within 18 months, the index had dropped to 23,000. Today it's trading at about
9,000.

------
brisance
As devastating as the Japanese earthquakes and tsunami were, it would pale in
comparison to an earthquake in California, which has long been overdue.

------
jv22222
Where's OCR when you need it...

~~~
stretchwithme
To know pain is to use scribd to read this article.

